# anybody getting the run around with five brother ?



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

anybody getting the run around with five brother? wanting you adjust your bids to make them happy, or bids being adjusted by HUD to a lower amount. crap is driving me nuts


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Everyday. And if you don't take the HUD adjusted, they will reassign and you pay the difference. You would think the fact that no other contractor will do it for that price would justify yours but no, they just back charge.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> Everyday. And if you don't take the HUD adjusted, they will reassign and you pay the difference. You would think the fact that no other contractor will do it for that price would justify yours but no, they just back charge.


haven`t had them do that yet. have had them make go back to property and complete work at no charge ,because I didn`t report.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This stuff has been going on for years. 

I quit them in '10 for the same reasons.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

:laughing::clap:That property preservation crap....Its ALL shady


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the 'Property Preservation' section of CT correct? The original post was asking a question about a national named Five Brothers correct? I missed the part where the OP was asking for oppinions about weather or not people that do not work in this industry thought it was shady....


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

SWOH REO said:


> Everyday. And if you don't take the HUD adjusted, they will reassign and you pay the difference. You would think the fact that no other contractor will do it for that price would justify yours but no, they just back charge.


uuuh, I'm sorry but that isn't legal, besides being unethical. If you submit a bid, and the amount gets changed...it's no longer your bid and you have a legal right to decline to perform, WITHOUT being subjected to a chargeback.

I'd hire a lawyer and get any monies charged back refunded. Kinda goes without saying you probably won't get any more work, but if they're treating you like that, why would you want any more work from them?

In fact, after you sic the lawyer on them, if they fire you, sue them for firing you.

read here: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-09-14/bofa-ordered-to-pay-930-000-to-whistleblower.html


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BE WARE . Five brothers is starting to show their TRUE colors. I had one rep tell me that 60 gallons of paint was considered 1 cube of debris. NOT HAPPENING. I responded that 60 gallons of paint is 360 to dispose and they were going to pay me what it cost to dispose of or get another contractor to do it. Invoices adjusted and not being able to discuss why they were was a MAJOR reason I told them to head to the curb. Their yard prices were good though. So if you go to COSTCO and get a pallet of aspirin to deal with their attitude and constant adjustments more power to ya. A cheese burger in paradise is my remedy.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

tenec said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but this is the 'Property Preservation' section of CT correct? The original post was asking a question about a national named Five Brothers correct? I missed the part where the OP was asking for oppinions about weather or not people that do not work in this industry thought it was shady....


 Thats just my nice way of saying:laughing:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Heres mine...
IF YOU THINK ITS SHADY STAY THE HELL OUT OF THE FORUM OR KEEP THE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF!
-


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

tenec said:


> Heres mine...
> IF YOU THINK ITS SHADY STAY THE HELL OUT OF THE FORUM OR KEEP THE COMMENTS TO YOURSELF!
> -


 :laughing:


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> anybody getting the run around with five brother? wanting you adjust your bids to make them happy, or bids being adjusted by HUD to a lower amount. crap is driving me nuts


I posted on them before-I just dumped them because they took one of my bids and adjusted the amount and justified it by telling me HUD did it. I told them I did not care if GOD came down and changed it, once changed it is not my bid so do not tell me to just "go do it for this"

ain't never going to happen. Let them get one foot up and they will walk all over you.

and when they tryed to charge me back, oh well they had just settled with me, so that got them no where


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'll go on record and say this. It takes a special kind of person to work in the P&P industry. A special kind of idiot. Yes, I count myself in that description.

However, if you are that special kind of idiot, it's possible to make money. Fair to good money. 

1 -You have to have the right personality. You can't be a hot head, you need a very even temper and thick skin.

2 -You need to have an ability to think outside the box. See different ways of getting things done. The most efficeint way to get the job done. Not cutting corners, just the best way to get what you bid done.

3 -You need to be a very good money manager, almost to the point of being a real miser. But, willing to spend what it takes to get the job done. 

4 -You have to be a self starter, that is, someone who doesn't need a boss looking over your shoulder to keep you motivated. And can manage your time and the time of others very well.

5 -You don't absolutely have to be a jack of all trades, but a small skill level in all trades is very helpfull. 

6 -And finally, and most important in my opinion, an ability to argue without anger. You really need to be able to make your point, make a knuckle-head see why your right without making the knuckle-head angry with you. You need that knuckle-head to be on your side at the end of the argument. Because that knuckle-head has to take it to the boss and that's where the case is decided. Making the knuckle-head an enemy doesn't do you any good. And, you need to be able to lose an arguement, and still get paid. By employing #2 above, and having a long memory.

That's my nickles worth of advice. Take it for what it's worth, about two dead flies. :laughing:

I'm not as long lived in this industry as others here or as well versed in all aspects of the industry as others. But, I have been in it as my sole source of income for 5 years. I think I've done alright and as mad as I get sometimes, I never let them see me sweat.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

fas is now considering paint into cu yds says their going green,yea green into their pocket more..all these companies are just ridiculous anymore/.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How is that green? Going green would be setting it aside and paying for proper disposal instead of stuffing in the middle of the trailer load before dumping it at the landfill.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

gtx you would need to ask fas,i cannot think like them,around here its hard as heck to get rid of paint


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Krudkutter will dry out the paint so the landfills we use will accept it.
After 5 years of "WTH?" my questions to FAS were more along the lines of "Why are you committing theft, fraud, lying and cheating your contractors of their livelihood?" We told them in 2010 they were fired.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

in july i will be departing with them after 7 years,use to be good but like the others gets worse everyday


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We told them (fas) in 2010 they were fired.


:clap: 

BRAVO!!

After three years of headaches from fas, I did myself a favor and walked last year. I honestly don't think it will be much longer until I do my last PP work order for anyone. In AZ, this is a dying industry. It appears as if the banks are figuring things out and getting better at avoiding foreclosures. Thank god my livelihood is not tied exclusively to this biz!

Good luck to all who decide to stay put! Buy more aspirin
!


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I found a way to get rid of my paint. I don't take it to any disposal facility or landfill. I bring it home and out next to my driveway gate, I stack all my paint cans on a table. Next to the table is a sign that says, "Free Paint". Usually within two to three days, poof it's gone. I don't know who gets it, or wth they're doing with it, but I don't have to pay to get rid of it, so I'm happy.

Any paint cans that aren't gone by the end of the week, I put kitty litter in and put in my trash can.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> gtx you would need to ask fas,i cannot think like them,around here its hard as heck to get rid of paint


is here too!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

its next to impossible to get rid of Hazards in CT, but according to some companies now there is no such thing as a hazard:whistling


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have also had this discussion about hazards. It costs us about 6-7.00 per gallon of paint to legally dispose of it. We can't do it by the CYD.
I have had a few companies tell me that "you have to do it or we will give the bid to someone else". That is fine, I am sure that the other contractor you use who I know is not even licensed in the state will be more than happy.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Any paint cans that aren't gone by the end of the week, I put kitty litter in and put in my trash can.


Awesome.


----------

